# potatit se



## Encolpius

Zdravím, je to velmi zajímavé sloveso, nenašel jsem jeho přesný význam ani ve Slovníku nespisovné češtiny, ale podle kontextu jsem pochopil, že by to šlo definovat jako "začít se chovat jako jeho táta". Můj dotaz: existuje i nějaká verze pro maminky? Napadá mě pomaminčit se, ale na netu jsem moc odkazů nenašel. Díky.


----------



## bibax

Proč tak složitě, když se přímo nabízí pomamit se?

V mém slovníku jazyka českého (1952) jsou obě slovesa:

potatiti se = _(lid. a hovor.)_ míti otcovu povahu
pomamiti se = _(lid. a hovor.)_ míti povahu nebo podobu matky

Také by se to dalo opsat jako "kráčeti v otcových/matčiných šlépějích".


----------



## Hrdlodus

S tím, že _potatit se_ jsem slyšel dostkrát, kdežto _pomamit se_ jsem neslyšel ani jednou.
A pozor, _pochlapit se_ znamená ukázat se jako chlap, předvést se, ukázat, že na něco mám, dokázat něco, překonat se a zvládnout něco obtížného.


----------



## marsi.ku

_Pomamit se_ není zdaleka tak časté jako _potatit se_, ale taky se dá zaslechnout, nebo spíš číst. Je to zajímavý sociologický jev ;-) - asi se raději potaťujeme.


----------



## Hrdlodus

marsi.ku said:


> _Pomamit se_ není zdaleka tak časté jako _potatit se_, ale taky se dá zaslechnout, nebo spíš číst. Je to zajímavý sociologický jev ;-) - asi se raději potaťujeme.


Možná je původ v historicky patriarchální společnosti. Bylo normální, že se dcera pomamila, jelikož se od žen očekávalo jisté chování. Takže se pomamení ani nezmiňovalo. A naopak, pokud se chovala odlišně, tak byla za špatnou.
U mužů byl náhled jiný, mohli se diferencovat a buď se potatili nebo ne.


----------



## marsi.ku

To zní věrohodně, ovšem historik nejsem a potvrdit nemůžu.


----------



## toygekko

Encolpius said:


> (...) podle kontextu jsem pochopil, že by to šlo definovat jako "začít se chovat jako jeho táta" (...)



Když *se *někdo *potatí,* znamená to, že dělá něco stejně jako jeho otec. Třeba má stejné povolání, stejné koníčky apod. Typicky se tohle spojení používá právě ve vazbě na zaměstnání (např. otec zubař, syn zubař = syn se potatil). Nevybavuju si, že bych slyšel něco podobného o matce, např. pomamit se nebo něco podobného.


----------



## marsi.ku

onetwothreefour said:


> Když *se *někdo *potatí,* znamená to, že dělá něco stejně jako jeho otec. Třeba má stejné povolání, stejné koníčky apod. Typicky se tohle spojení používá právě ve vazbě na zaměstnání (např. otec zubař, syn zubař = syn se potatil). Nevybavuju si, že bych slyšel něco podobného o matce, např. pomamit se nebo něco podobného.


Jde především o povahu, případně podobu viz ssjc, nebo ještě jednou. Koníčky, potažmo povolání už jsou spíš důsledkem onoho potatětí/pomamení.


----------



## bibax

Všiml jsem si, že sloveso _pomamit se_ hojně používají milovníci (milovnice) psů: _"Fidorka se úplně pomamila..."_ 

V srbocharvátštině ale _pomamiti se_ znamená _rozzuřiti se_ (to become furious): _"ona se pomamila"_ (sch., she became furious). Tak pozor na to, až budete v létě u moře!


----------



## Encolpius

Děkuji všem, a co když někdo zdědí dědečkovu nebo babiččinu povahu?  podědí se a po-....se???


----------



## bibax

Tu a tam se dají najít jednotlivé výskyty, např. dcera se "pobabila" nebo vnučka se "podědila", většinou v uvozovkách (častý výskyt "pobabil jsem se" je ovšem překlep).

Souvislost se slovy děditi, dědic, dědina není náhodná. V zemích koruny české dědíme po dědovi, alespoň etymologicky. Na rozdíl od maďarštiny, kde základem všech slov týkajících se dědění je slovo věčný = örök (dědic = örökös).


----------



## toygekko

Encolpius said:


> Děkuji všem, a co když někdo zdědí dědečkovu nebo babiččinu povahu?  podědí se a po-....se???



"Je po děd(ečk)ovi" nebo "je po babi(čce)". Stejně jako můžete říct "je po mámě/matce/mamince" nebo "je po tátovi/taťkovi/otci". To je to nejobvyklejší spojení. Ostatní jsou spíš okrajová, včetně spojení potatit se.


----------



## marsi.ku

Encolpius said:


> Děkuji všem, a co když někdo zdědí dědečkovu nebo babiččinu povahu?  podědí se a po-....se???


Vytvořit by se to určitě dá, ale jak říká bibax, v uvozovkách, čili ve speciálním kontextu a spíš už je to taková hra s jazykem ;-)


----------

